# Ginni's



## Ginni (Mar 23, 2001)

Today and tomorrow are my off days this week..  Going to spend time with the kids today..  Tomorrow is my B-day so will probably splurge a little too much that evening..  So Sunday I will have to work a little harder....


----------



## EarWax (Mar 25, 2001)

LOL... well at least you had some fun which is always good to hear.  I haven't touched beer since February 2000 and I'm thirsty!

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## EarWax (Mar 25, 2001)

Happy Belated Birthday Ginni!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Did you get any cool presents?

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## Ginni (Mar 25, 2001)

TKS earwax!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I got a really nice hangover this morning..


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Mar 26, 2001)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## karategirl (Mar 26, 2001)

I know I'm a little late , but Happy birthday Ginni! Hope your day was great.


----------



## Bench_It (Mar 26, 2001)

Ditto on the belated birthday. Hope it was a good one.

------------------
Shut Up and LIFT!!


----------



## Ginni (Mar 26, 2001)

TKS guys...  I don't really drink that much just on special occasions, but I think I went a little overboard that night..  A little beer and tequila..  Now a new week and time to start out right....

Woke up late this morning I got to sleep in, my daughter is with her daddy until this evening...

10:00 took 2 hydroxy cut..  (I know 10 is a little late, but it felt good to sleep in)    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




10:30  Honey Nut Cluster cereal with skim milk  260 cal w/milk

12:00 Went to tanning bed (took 20 minute nap)    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




12:30 Turkey sandwich on wheat with mayo.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mayo is my weakness!!  Anyway..  
Turkey 60
Bread  120
chips  150
mayo   70
coke   160   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 another weakness

560 total for lunch

1:30-2:30  Went to gym...

Wide grip lat pull downs 3 set 10@60
Close reverse grip lat pull downs 3 sets 10@60
Barbell shrugs  3 sets 10@70
EZ Bar preacher curl 3 sets 10@15
DB overhead press  3 sets 10@10
Forward DB raise  3 sets 10@10
Lateral Raise  3 sets 10@8
Upright Row  3 sets 10@30
Goodmornings 3 sets 10@45 (just did bar)

2:45  had an apple as a snack w/ 16 oz tea

7:00 Malibu Chicken 200
     Tator tots  150
     Choc. cake   150  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



     32 ounce tea  ??
total little over 500

Ok so sue me..  I had to work evening shift tonight so I thought I would splurge a little..


[This message has been edited by Ginni (edited 03-26-2001).]

[This message has been edited by Ginni (edited 03-26-2001).]


----------



## Ginni (Mar 27, 2001)

9:30  Honey Nut Cluster cereal with skim milk 260 cal w/milk


11:30 Turkey sandwich on wheat with mayo. 
Turkey 60
Bread 120
chips 150
mayo 70
Sam's Choice water

400 total

12-3 had computer class no snacking there

3:15 apple as a snack w/ 32 oz tea

7:00
1 small hamburger plain  150
6 tator tots (baked)  75
32 oz tea??

325 app total

Daily total app:   1105

Not doing so well on my eating habits as of late.. I am on the 3-11 shift this week so my diet will not be as good...


----------



## Ginni (Jun 1, 2001)

Ok I'm going to keep the log thingie going.. I hope..

Cardio 45 minutes..  20 minutes stationary bike at 85 rpm.(weak I know)..  Elliptical Trainer 25 minutes level 3..  

Abs-- cable pull downs-- 3 sets 10 @ 50pds..  decline sit ups 3x10 10 pound weight on my chest..

Standing calf raises--3x10 @ 110
Wide grip lat pull down-- 3x10 @ 60
Uprights rows--3x10 @ 30

Weak workout today..  Midnights are killing me..


----------



## Large And In Charge (Jun 2, 2001)

It has been over 2 months since your birthday and I missed it! Nobody tells me anything around here and you probably don't think I care 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How am I suppose to take care of my girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if I don't know these things. Well, happy really belated birthday Ginni. I hope it was a blast!

P.S. I'm not upset at you, just myself but it won't happen again, you're on my calendar!

------------------
If you build it they will come




<font size="1">_[This message has been edited by Large And In Charge (edited 06-02-2001).]_</font>


----------



## Ginni (Jun 2, 2001)

AWW  your a sweetie Large!!  Not a problem that you missed it..  I still luv ya!!

Well today and tomorrow will be my off days since I am working the 12 hour graveyard shift..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Should be back on track Monday morning...  (hopefully)


----------



## EarWax (Jun 2, 2001)

Sorry to hear that you are working that late shift.. ouch!  Just remember these fine tunes while your working... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Ohh the midnight...  need a searchlight..."

"Tonight, Tonight, Toooo nighttt... ohhh whoaaaa"

"I'll be leavin... on that Midnight train to Georgia.."

"Midnight in Montgomery... silver eagle... lonely road...I was on my way to Nashville for a new years eve show..."

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## Mule (Jun 3, 2001)

If you ever lonely at work just rub your butt and you'll think ASS! See Im always around to keep you company..LOL!


----------



## Ginni (Jun 3, 2001)

> *Originally posted by Mule:*
> If you ever lonely at work just rub your butt and you'll think ASS! See Im always around to keep you company..LOL!



LMAS!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I'll keep that in mind!


----------

